# Anyone use a flight deck computer?



## bootchman (Jul 21, 2006)

Both of our new bikes have flight deck compatible STI levers, one Tiagra, one Ultegra. We currently use Polar CS-200cad's. Is there an advantage to the Shimano units? I would not want to give up the HR monitor.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

bootchman said:


> Both of our new bikes have flight deck compatible STI levers, one Tiagra, one Ultegra. We currently use Polar CS-200cad's. Is there an advantage to the Shimano units? I would not want to give up the HR monitor.


They show you what gear you are in and give you a virtual cadence. Very touchy and general pain to keep working. - TF


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

I've had no problems with mine in two years, nothing. But I have heard some folks have found them a pain like TurboTurtle. I love the virtual cadence and gear display. It came with my bike which I bought used. 

Is it worth it? I'm not sure, it really isn't a lot more than some of the fancier computers with similar features and I love the ability to change views from the drops. But I'm considering replacing mine with something with altitude features.


----------



## TurboTurtle (Feb 4, 2004)

I forgot - You (at least I nor my wife) cannot ride with the current distance showing on the display. At some point during the ride you will hit the left button and turn it off. - TF


----------



## rochrunner (Jul 11, 2006)

*No trouble so far...*

...with my setup on Sora brifters. It was definitely a major PITA to install: peeling back the lever covers, tight fit of the pieces that you have to replace, and then of course retaping the bars. But it is pretty cool in operation and nice to have cadence without having to install a special sensor. I have not had any problems with accidentally turning it off, as it seems to require a pretty solid push on the buttons to get them to take.


----------



## VaughnA (Jun 3, 2003)

You are correct about accidentally turning off the odometer. I solved the problem by placing a circular piece of neoprene around the button so that I have to press it harder to reset. I haven't done it in two years. I've also heard the suggestion of putting a rubber faucet washer around the button to do the same thing.


----------



## filtersweep (Feb 4, 2004)

TurboTurtle said:


> I forgot - You (at least I nor my wife) cannot ride with the current distance showing on the display. At some point during the ride you will hit the left button and turn it off. - TF


I have never had that trouble with my DA setup.

However, mine eats batteries (the wireless transmitter). They are a hassle to switch between metric and US units.

The counter feature is cool for doing hill repeats.... virtual cadence is a bit of a hassle with multiple wheels and cassettes.

All in all, it probably isn't worth the extra money.


----------



## FLbiker (May 21, 2005)

*Flight Deck*

I go through lots of bikes, I have had about six in the last six years. Every one has had a Flight Deck and I have had no problems. I just recently got a bike with SRAM Force and one of the things I miss is the Flight Deck.

My wife just recently started riding and I want to put a Flight Deck on her bike, I just have not gotten around to it. She is having trouble understanding the gearing concept and I think having the Flight Deck display will help her.


----------



## litespeedf1 (Jan 23, 2007)

Have the flight deck on my tandem, a 9 spd. triple. It's been an invaluable tool for a captain...gear selection and cadence at a glance of the computer. No more guess work or remembering which chain ring I was in when approaching a signal or hill. Have had zero problems with my 6501... but I will need to get a 6502 for my new 10 spd. road bike.


----------

